# Camper update



## keyes (Apr 29, 2009)

sorry it's been awhile but I have been really busy update on the camper it's a 74 comet 13' I have put new carpet in it all new upholstry 10,200 btu ac new frige and will be painting it in the next 2 days.really comin along good then I think I'm going to sell it lol funny I know but it's only 13' and we got 4 kids and 3 adults trying to sleep in it. i think we need more room whould trade also don't mind a fixer upjust has to have a working ac lol ok if that said i'll try my hardest to catch up with the new stuff on he if I can lol thanks guys talk to you all later


----------

